
How i created a lucrative website by accident - herbst
https://www.lazypreneur.pw/2016/steps-create-lucrative-website/?he
======
imakesoft
What exactly is the lucrative website he created? :)

~~~
herbst
A gaming niche specific site, nothing ground breaking just a little better
than the competitors.

